# DIY Hop Back/Hop Rocket



## timmi9191 (10/5/16)

Any one had success at building their own hop back/hop rocket?

Was thinking of an old pressure cooker pot (so it can seal and hold pressure) inlet at the bottom, a false bottom set up to filter and then out through the vent in the lid.


----------



## timmi9191 (10/5/16)

Any thoughts on using a 10l party keg that sits around without a lot of use, for the job? 

Im thinking Wort be pumped in through the beer out disconnect, have hops in a hop bag, wort out of the gas in disconnect, then recirc back into the whrilpool.


----------



## Dan Pratt (10/5/16)

You could do that, you'd want to make sure the hops have enough room to fully expand and get contact.

Remove the poppetts/springs from the posts and the pins/springs from the disconnects and it will flow without blocking as there will be hop debris.


----------



## nosco (10/5/16)

http://byo.com/malt/item/380-build-a-stainless-steel-hopback


----------



## nosco (10/5/16)

Maybe not big enough?


----------



## timmi9191 (10/5/16)

nosco said:


> http://byo.com/malt/item/380-build-a-stainless-steel-hopback


Thanks Nosco. 

maybe something like this :
http://www.hsw.com.au/?product&id_prod=6366&id_cat=&id_dept=#.VzFJLIRcSko

Will 1.25l be big enough for say 200g of hops?


----------



## fraser_john (10/5/16)

nosco said:


> http://byo.com/malt/item/380-build-a-stainless-steel-hopback


I built one of those when living in the USA worked a real treat. After moving here, I ditched it after finding the appalling lack of hops flowers we have access to. Yes, the availability is getting better as more local growers come up with varieties, but it is still terrible as anything from OS is pellet only.


----------



## wobbly (10/5/16)

Post 103 this thread

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/65135-wolfys-3v-stainless-home-brewery-build-details/page-6

Cheers

Wobbly


----------



## timmi9191 (10/5/16)

wobbly said:


> Post 103 this thread
> 
> http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/65135-wolfys-3v-stainless-home-brewery-build-details/page-6
> 
> ...


Thanks Wobbly - saw that one but not sealed. I intend using a pump to push the wort through.


----------



## Dave70 (10/5/16)

Whilst I can see how a Randal (below) could work, the claims made about hop backs never really added up for me. For starters, whats the difference between that and throwing the flowers directly into the pot at flameout followed by, if you choose, a lengthy hopstand? Its also generally accepted that the best results from dry hopping are obtained after primary fermentation has settled so not to bubble away all the hoppy aroma. So even_ if_ the hop back could impart aroma, wouldn't most of it be carried off in the Co2?


----------



## RobW (10/5/16)

Has anybody tried circulating through a hop back during late primary fermentation like Sierra Nevada does with their torpedoes?

Something like this:




Maybe using a chugger pump.


----------



## RobW (10/5/16)

or just recirculating through the fermenter:


----------



## timmi9191 (11/5/16)

Dave70 said:


> For starters, whats the difference between that and throwing the flowers directly into the pot at flameout followed by, if you choose, a lengthy hopstand?


Interesting point, anyone know of the benefits of a hop back over doing a hop stand. If I can get the same result from doing a hop stand without the effort of building a hopback, I know which way Im going...


----------

